Ask HN: Where are you investing your hard-earned money? - innoprenuer
======
troydavis
Vanguard Target Retirement funds have been a great baseline:
[https://www.fool.com/retirement/2016/07/04/why-vanguard-
targ...](https://www.fool.com/retirement/2016/07/04/why-vanguard-target-date-
funds-are-the-best-in-the.aspx), [https://investor.vanguard.com/mutual-
funds/target-retirement...](https://investor.vanguard.com/mutual-funds/target-
retirement/#/)

------
justrudd
Betterment. I don't do individual stocks anymore. I still have some because
they pay out nice dividends or it's just not worth selling them. But I've been
very happy with Betterment. It's definitely fire and forget.

~~~
JamesBarney
I've seen that around a few places. Whats the advantage of Betterment over
just buying a Vanguard S&P 500 ETF?

------
CyberFonic
Real estate, rental apartments. Depending on where you live and work, there
probably are incentives that will assist your capital growth if you plan on
5-10 year horizon.

------
lee101
I have been investing into creating my own business
[https://bitbank.nz](https://bitbank.nz) a company that helps people investing
in crypto currency. We provide live charts,apis, bulk data and ai forecasts

